# Sold!!! Tekonsha Prodigy Brake Controller 90185 P2



## donhojo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Prodigy 90185 Brake Controller for sale with the direct hookup for a Dodge truck along with the original wiring that came with the brake controller with use for any vehicle. I recently purchased a new 2011 Dodge Ram 1500 Big Horn addition that has a brake controller built in so no longer need it. As most know the Prodigy is one of the best out there today. Asking $50 to ship it to your door with the original box and directions. Installation videos are also available online. Please let me know if you have any questions, by posting or pm. You can also email me [email protected] I can also email actual pictures for anyone interested.
View attachment prodigy.bmp
Thanks, Don


----------



## donhojo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Since people have viewed but no bits I have reduced the price 33% to $50 down from $75.
Thanks, 
Don


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Hey Don, I think my inlaws may need a break controller. I just have to see if the TT they are getting requires one. Its an R Pod.

I will get back to you in a couple of days.

Gord


----------



## donhojo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

GSJ said:


> Hey Don, I think my inlaws may need a break controller. I just have to see if the TT they are getting requires one. Its an R Pod.
> 
> I will get back to you in a couple of days.
> 
> Gord


Sounds good, it is currently still available.


----------

